

Show HN: Sky Data Retention Response - antr

I though I&#x27;d share with HN my recent experience with a &#x27;Request to cease data retention and to delete existing data&#x27; I sent Sky (UK ISP). I did this after bumping into this submission at HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7916024<p>###<p>Dear [redacted],<p>Thank you for your email. We are aware of the ruling by the Court of Justice of the European Union. However, the Government has confirmed that it continues to consider that the UK Data Retention (EC Directive) Regulations 2009 remain in force within the UK.  We will therefore continue to meet any obligations as set out in those Regulations under UK law, and retain data in accordance with our data privacy notice, which is attached for your convenience.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.sky.com&#x2F;security&#x2F;privacy&#x2F;privacy-and-cookies-notice<p>Sky does not comment on the specific operational arrangements for the retention of data.<p>Regards<p>[redacted]<p>Executive Support<p>BSkyB – Customer Operations<p>###<p>Any thoughts on this response by Sky?
======
vrikis
BT said the exact same, like really really similar;

Thank you for your email.

It is our understanding that the Data Retention (EC Directive) Regulations
2009 remains in force within the UK even though the European Data Retention
Directive has fallen. We refer to an exchange in Parliament on 16 June 2014 in
which James Brokenshire, on behalf of the Government, said “At the present
time, we consider that the UK Data Retention (EC Directive) Regulations 2009
remain in force. Those in receipt of a notice under the regulations have been
informed that they should continue to observe their obligations as outlined in
any notice.”

